# Light sensitive betta in a planted tank



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

In the past week I acquired a beautiful Blue Mustard Gas From a breeder close to me. I have him in a 5.5 gal. tank well planted (but not as heavy as I normally plant a tank. ) I'm still waiting on the right plants to finish this tank.)) I have a Finnex Planted plus 16 inch light that sits on top of a glass canopy. The plants are low light to medium light. so for them I have no problem. 

My problem comes in the form of a new little boy that I feel is light sensitive. If I turn on the light for the plants he stays in the very back of the tank where he hides among the tall plants swimming from leaf to leaf. If I turn the white light off and put on his blue light, he comes out and patrols his tank and will take food. Out of 42 years with betta this is the first one I have ever encountered like this. 

Today I took the light that I have on another tank, a 3 light LED that came with a tetra hood. and placed it on blue's tank. The reaction I got from him was a slight surprise. It didn't seem to faze him that the light was on. 

I'm in need of an LED light or lights from a kit hood or an LED 16 inch that is for low light plants. Any body have any suggestions?


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi - I'm getting a new tank (Penn Plax) and according to reviews the light isn't very strong - you're welcome to it. 

Perhaps light sensitivity is a truly natural behavior? As apposed to domesticated betta behavior which is like comparing a dog to a wolf 😂


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a fish that did/does that, but he's my own creation and we've come to a compromise.
I was looking to see if there was a dimmable light, but I only know of Current and Finnex in the lower price range and they don't have anything under 20" that is adjustable.

Would it be possible to raise the light and see how he reacts and then slowly start to lower it to encourage him to come out?
I also don't know how light diffusing fabric would affect the wavelengths of light making it to the plants, but it's a thought.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Interesting...

Afraid I can’t help you with light suggestions, unless go for a light that can be adjusted infinitely, so you can get it to a level that hopefully works for plants and betta.

I’ve put a Fluval plant nano bluetooth on my 22litre (5.5 us gallons) and I am blown away by it. I get options for dawn, day, dusk and night, with 4? 5? colours, including a stunning soft warm yellow, which is much ‘kinder’ than the bright white. The inhabitants seem happy too. 

Another (much cheaper) option would be to get plenty of surface/floating plants in there. A good clump of watersprite or hornwort would filter the light beautifully, remove nitrates, and provide some lovely places to loiter and lounge.

I recently cleared 3/4 of the hornwort out of the 22 litre, and Tagawa is still not happy, even though each strand grows about an inch a day. I recently read that hornwort is a good option if you have any blue-green algae sheets, because it out competes them for a certain nutrient. Just one of those little factoids that may come in useful one day.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have taken the Finnex of the tank and put it in storage for now. I am using a light that came with an old 10 gal. tank It has 4 LED lights and I have taken the lights out of the hood and taped it to the glass canopy in the center of the rear section. Blue has taken to this light and is now patrolling his tank instead of hiding in the rear plants. He has spent most of the morning exploring the front of the tank which I'm glad to see. 

I really think that if I could have found the plants I wanted for top cover before I moved him in I wouldn't have had the problem. ut right now the plants I want are not available so I have to wait to see if that will make the difference.


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Phish Head Thank you for your offer and I would still be interested in the light you have. Send me a PM and I'll see what I can do about getting it from you.


----------



## Phish Head (Jul 23, 2019)

BTW @olddog59 I think I may be dealing with a similar issue not sure but our betta has recently began hiding in a new spot. 

Yes I initially freaked out and went down the list three times, but parameters haven't changed no signs of illness and he's still eating like a champ and swimming all around when he sees me, 

So I'm thinking he doesn't like the light anymore (yes it's bright I'm working on changing it) so I've been leaving it off and he's still liking his new spot. He even goes there at night which is weird bcs he usually crashes on his hammock. 

Yes betta are weird so maybe it's not unusual to pick a new place. What's strange is his usual places afford him a 180 degree view which seems to be important to him so he can spot activity 15' away LoL. His new place creates a blind spot - I can't easily find him, but he can't see well from it either so for once I can sneak up on him. 

Whatever it is, he's otherwise fine I can only chalk it up to a quirk or maybe he's protesting that bright light. He does have floating plants for cover that create a dapple effect, but his new spot is in a dark corner and he wedges himself into a patch of dwarf sagittaria so who knows? 

As an experiment, I've been leaving the light off and I moved this piece of Anubias covered driftwood (part of his new hide) to the other side. It appears he really likes the driftwood for whatever reason (it's not new) because he's moved his new spot to the other side right next to the driftwood lol I couldn't fake him out. Go figure. 



When he realizes I'm nearby he shoots out from the new hide like a rocket and swims all around as usual.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would suggest either getting risers from here. I have bought plants and supplies from Han and can vouch for him.
https://www.hanaquatics.com/search.php?search_query=risers&x=24&y=5

Or a Finnex Stingray. You can use a 12" fixture on a 16" tank. It is what Finnex recommended when I asked about low-light plants.
Stingray


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Well what I have done is working and Blue seems less stressed. and happy to be able to swim in his tank. He does like the company and will come to the front now to see who is there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Been meaning to tell you about Han's risers forever. Finally got the chance. ;-)

Don't know if they work on rimmed tanks, though.


----------

